# Need help finding router bit for 1920’s trim



## Brianemerson (Jan 21, 2019)

Trying to mach trim and can’t find this bit at woodcraft or after looking at tons online. Appreciate the assistance


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

You may need to use more than one of today's router bits and several passes across the router table. Remember, they didn't have routers in the 1920's. It was likely done on a shaper or with several molding planes. The other way is to send that piece, or a tracing to a place that grinds special bits. A W&H molder with a pair of specially ground blades could do it too.

Charley


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Watch this:








johnep


----------



## GSXRFanIM (Jan 16, 2019)

It definitely looks like you might need a combination of two bits.
Looks like a bigger Ogee base molding bit with a round nose groove bit to do that top cup section.
Or possibly two Ogee style combined.
There are a lot of Roman Ogee variations out there. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Molding is something that isn't usually standardized. Even today you can go into one store and buy a piece of molding and then get one that looks the same at another store and it won't match well enough to use together. Every company makes their own tooling to make molding and unless you can find that company you have a big problem. You either have to have a router bit custom made or tear out all the molding in the room and replace it with what is available. Removing the molding is usually easier and cheaper because it's time consuming and costly to have the tooling made for you. Here is a link to such a company I found on the net. http://www.carbideprocessors.com/router-bits/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You'll have to get creative ....*

From a selection like this;
https://www.grizzly.com/search?q=((category:"Router+Bits"))+AND+(category:"Classical+Bits")


You can probably duplicate this:











See how there is a black portion on the right side in this image?










Trace the section on a sheet of velum or clear sheet protector, and match it to the black portion on your computer screen.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Brian - did you fix the trim issue ???
and ~ do you have a photo of what it goes to ?


----------

